# alphacam help



## CADMAN9339 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello
i'm new to the forums here and i'm looking for some help with alphacam advanced router software. I work for a small company that has no real training in place, just on the job type. anyway i'm trying to cut a line say 18" long but it needs to taper from 0" down to 3/8". we are a cabinet shop and the material is 3/4" melamine. i've never done any 3-d work as of yet, but hope to use the forums to help me there also.
thank you in advance for any help.
steven a


----------



## nigjoe (Aug 18, 2010)

u want to ramp a cutter from z0 to z-.375 over 18 inches? is this correct? Do u draw in Alphacam, or another software and inport a DXF? 
If you click on the 3d button you will get xyz coordinates with the increments on the graph, set the view to what u want to draw in relation to how the panel will be positioned on the machine. Draw the part as you change views and planes, when you get to your line start it on the plane at 0 where you want it then change the view so u can pick the z- position to finish the line.

This is a quick basic explanation but if u have experience it wont take u too long, if u screw around with it a bit.
cheers


----------



## akasealy (May 9, 2011)

*alphacam advanced router - drill with router - instead of gang drill*

what i want to do is use the router to just plunge route a simple hole 1/8 inch using a 1/8 router bit any help would be appreciated. A drill is not giving me a nice clean hole. Any clue on how to do this, basiclay just make the router plunge it and not move any distance? Everytime I try and use the router it gives me an error


----------



## antons987 (Jun 16, 2011)

Select drill/machine hole. Be certain your circle is at least as big if not a fraction wider in diameter than the selected tool. There's a checkbox option that allows your machine to ignore differences in sizes.......in other words, just plunge (in your case).. If you need additional help, I'm at [email protected]


----------



## Hitec007 (Jun 24, 2011)

*routing in different deepnes (i.e Z0 to Z10)*

Hello 
i am using alphacam 2010 r1 and have a big big problem
I am trying to rout drain groovers - they start at Z0 and go to Z5 or something like that
i am on alphacam 2 years and still dont know how to do it

I ve been looking for it everywhere in the program and on web too but 
could not find anything about that
Does anyone know how to do it ?
thank you very much!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Wojciech


----------



## Harryspur (Nov 22, 2011)

Hitec007 said:


> Hello
> i am using alphacam 2010 r1 and have a big big problem
> I am trying to rout drain groovers - they start at Z0 and go to Z5 or something like that
> i am on alphacam 2 years and still dont know how to do it
> ...


That should be easy, you just do not know what stratergy to machine with. It would be something like a free path milling not a normal contour


----------

